#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  عدم شناسایی برخی از ویروس ها توسط آنتی ویروس ( مخفی شدن فایل ها )

## Yek.Doost

[B][COLOR=#000000]اغلب ویروس ها را می توان از بین برد ، اما نه با آنتی ویروس. بسیاری می پندارند که آنتی ویروس ها در حقیقت ویروس ک

----------

*1212ali*,*abbasbehest*,*ajamin.ali*,*aliavr*,*azar127*,*cifzs*,*djamshid9000*,*fanus86*,*fkh52000*,*hesam1por*,*hp416*,*jalal_immort*,*m.pezeshki*,*m0h3en*,*markazi*,*meherzi*,*mgh*,*moghaleb1*,*mohasalman*,*mrd90550*,*naser1111*,*nezam.pama*,*parsa_soltani*,*REZA164690*,*rgh110*,*royaali*,*Service Manual*,*sync*,*ساجدیان*,*صابری*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*هادیی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

سلام

قبلا داخل اين تاپيک هم بحث شده بود :

http://www.irantk.ir/irantk17521

يک نرم افزار ديگه هم هست به نام :

File Property Edit Pro

يک برنامه هم براي مشکل دوم نوشته بودم و داخل سايت هم آپلود کرده بودم اما لينک اونو هم پيدا نکردم .........

يا حق

----------

*1212ali*,*jalal_immort*,*Khalili*,*m.pezeshki*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------

